# Everything will fall into place



## Linda (Aug 27, 2015)

layful:  I've seen so many times when everything just fell into place perfectly.  That is what I am looking for now.   Lots of family surgeries coming up near the same time.  Our x-daughter-in-law, who we love, is having a large tumor removed/hysterectomy soon, my brother (In his 70s and he lives in a 5th wheel in my back yard) is having shoulder/hip and knee surgery coming up and because of his age they said they will do it in 3 separate surgeries, our daughter is having rotor cuff surgery soon and my husband thinks his spindle cell tumors are growing and he might have surgery again soon.  Anyway, I want to be there for all these people and so does my husband so I'm just trusting the universe to have all these surgeries not fall on the same dates.   And then our youngest son is getting married on his 41st BD in Sept and our oldest grandson is getting married in Nov.  I might have a busy fall folks!  

So anyway, what are your experiences with things you could have worried about all falling into place just right for you?  I love the crazy way life works sometimes.    How is it going for you? 

P.S.  If I'm not on here for awhile, don't worry, I'm just busy and I'm one of the few people around who doesn't have a smart phone so I can't get online in a hospital waiting room. nthego:  The rest of August I'm taking a breather.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 28, 2015)

Wow, Linda, you do seem to have a lot on your plate. More strength to you in this stressful time.

We are  worried about my son in law right now. He had a kidney removed yesterday because of a cancer growing on the outside. However, in his case things have already worked out for the best. They found it by chance when doing some other tests and for its size he has a 95% chance of recovery.

He doesn't believe in the God who seems to be holding him in the palm of his hand but I do and he has been prayed for. We don't know the pathology results yet and there is a small chance that it won't be malignant but even if it is a cancer, I'm confident that he will do well.

His second daughter, my grand daughter, is being married on the first Saturday in October and he will be there by her side. I call that falling into place perfectly.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 28, 2015)

Good luck Linda..

I currently have 4 friends that are fighting life threatening illnesses..2 with cancer, one with a stroke and one with a heart attack!!
Praying to all for speedy recoveries..


----------



## Lara (Aug 28, 2015)

My goodness. 
When it rains it pours. 
I've been there. 
Have strength. 

Drop in every now and then for some light hearted smiles to help keep you all balanced.

Don't forget baby steps. 
Just said a little prayer for all


----------



## Linda (Aug 28, 2015)

Thank you so much everyone.  I am doing fine and I don't think I feel stressed out.  I know everyone else has challenges going on in their lives too.  I just thought it was sort of funny these things all seem to be coming up at the same time. 

Warri, I think your son-in-law will be there for his daughter's wedding too.  His chances sound good and you sound like a great mother-in-law.  As far as him being an atheist, that wouldn't bother me.  Some of the kindest, sweetest, generous  people I've known don't believe in God.  I just let God worry about it and not me. 

Ken, your friends are fortunate to have you in their corner.  It really helps to have someone to talk to.  My husband has a friend who also has prostate cancer and they call each other regularly and have been a good support system.  Both of them are doing pretty well now and their talks have mostly been on the old days deer hunting, cars, fishing etc.  

Thank you Lara.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 28, 2015)

Linda, thats alot on your plate! I hope you don't run yourself down. Please get your sleep and nutrition through this maze of surgeries!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 28, 2015)

Good luck being there for every one! Don't stress too much! Hugs.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 28, 2015)

Linda, that sounds like a lot to deal with and you can only do the best you can.  Sometimes events pile up and we really have no control over the outcomes. It is very commendable that you are so supportive of your family and I'm sure things will sort themselves out.


----------



## chic (Aug 30, 2015)

Take some time out for yourself Linda. It will help you to keep a sense of calm within yourself even if everything does happen at once which life can sometimes throw at you. You can only be strong for everyone else if you're okay yourself, so make yourself a number 1 priority and don't feel guilty about it. Others will benefit from your actions.

I'll be thinking of you and wishing you best luck this fall.

Peace - Chic


----------



## Linda (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks everyone, you are great!  I don't feel overwhelmed now and I am taking time for myself.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 30, 2015)

Good luck Linda. :love_heart:


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 31, 2015)

Best wished to you and yours, Linda.   This past few months have been "a lot" for me and my family.    My daughter had an invasive surgery for degenerated neck discs, just about the time my wife had surgery for cancer #3, which was done on my first day on a new full time job.   Grandson graduated from Marine boot camp, Granddaughter got married, and step daughter just got engaged.  Let's see, what else...?  :shrug:


----------



## Linda (Aug 31, 2015)

Even the good stuff can be stressful can't it tnthomas? I hope your wife and daughter are both OK now.  Or at lest, well on the road to recovery.  

Do you find that sometimes this forum or others like it, help you to relax and make a pleasant diversion from your worries about your family or whatever stressful things might be going on in your life?  I do.  I am also in a FB group that started out, as nothing but chicken jokes, but we have moved on to all sorts of jokes and cartoons.  I try to spend a few minutes on there every day just so I will laugh and have something funny to share with others. 

I was just thinking too, the things our grandchildren do, like graduating from boot camp or getting married, gives us hope for life moving on and makes us look ahead a bit.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 1, 2015)

Linda said:


> I was just thinking too, the things our grandchildren do, like graduating from boot camp or getting married, gives us hope for life moving on and makes us look ahead a bit.



I try not to stress out..

Watching our 6 children grow and have their families was stressful, now watching our 13 Grandchildren is getting stressful!!

I watch their FaceBook posts and just shake my head!! My wife tells me not to worry but it is hard not too!! 

When my children vent to my wife, she does not tell me all that is really going on, I guess that is a good thing??


----------



## ndynt (Sep 1, 2015)

Bless you all. So much going on in all your lives.  As we grow older life it seems life should become simpler.  Somehow it just does not. So, all we can do is take a deep breath, shake our heads and remember "this too shall pass".


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 2, 2015)

A favorite quote of mine that I have found to be true;

"I've had an awful lot of trouble in my life, most of which never happened." 

Live in the moment. Not so easy to do, but its one day at a time. Wish you the best.


----------



## Linda (Sep 2, 2015)

That is a great quote Underrock1, it's like Live in The Now.  I have the book The Power of Now, on CDs in the stereo in our bedroom and sometimes I turn it on as we are falling asleep.  Maybe get some of that ground into our minds.


----------



## Linda (Sep 2, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Bless you all. So much going on in all your lives.  As we grow older life it seems life should become simpler.  Somehow it just does not. So, all we can do is take a deep breath, shake our heads and remember "this too shall pass".



Yes, I agree Nona.  My life is much simpler and much happier now than it was when I was younger.  Now I think I have an idea for a new thread to post on the forum.  I'm too busy to do it today though and by this evening I'll probably have forgotten.


----------



## ndynt (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Lara (Sep 3, 2015)

ndynt said:
			
		

> Bless you all. So much going on in all your lives. As we grow older life it seems life should become simpler. Somehow it just does not. So, all we can do is take a deep breath, shake our heads and remember "this too shall pass".


​You're so sweet, ndynt and very wise


----------

